# UNKNOWN TANKER 1920s



## MICHAEL WHITEHOUSE (Aug 23, 2008)

Good evening everyone,
I have a postcard of what looks like a new tanker
It was sent by my mother's brother who was on the Mimosa 1915
when sunk by a u boat and also on the San Dunstano when sunk in Mexico 1929
The date of the postcard about 1920s
I would be glad of any information that any member thinks what ship
it was.

Again many thanks to you all at a great web site.

Mike Whitehouse


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

It is not a tanker Mike - possibly a refrigerated ship of
New Zealand Shipping Co.
Much like Piako - but not sure if she was built in 1920.
Regards
Stan


----------



## MICHAEL WHITEHOUSE (Aug 23, 2008)

Many thanks Stan built I can not say when but expect card was from the 1920s

Regards Mike


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello Mike,
Piako was built 1920.So it may be her.
18th May 1941- sunk off Freetown by U 107 - 10 crew lost.
Regards
Stan


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Very likely the Piako, have a look HERE noting the funnel and lifeboat disposition similarities. And HERE for more info.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Mike,

just had a fiddle around with your original photo and attached a slightly clearer image.


Hawkey01


----------



## MICHAEL WHITEHOUSE (Aug 23, 2008)

*Piako*



Pat Thompson said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Very likely the Piako, have a look HERE noting the funnel and lifeboat disposition similarities. And HERE for more info.


Pat ,
Many thanks but please make allowances for my no shipping terms but for me aircraft all my working life.
Looking at your two photo's and mine which I have enlarged there 
is something that is quite diff.
The building structure in front of the funnel on your two photo is much taller ie black on the top of the white this does not mean it is not the same ship but yours are taken at a later date perhaps with a later mod. or have I got this wrong.
If you require a larger print then perhaps you could fwd direct E-Mail
address.
To you and Stan thanks for your quick reply's and all info

Regards Mike


----------



## aj hawker (Mar 14, 2005)

I think it could be the Otaki 1920-1934, The PIAKO does not have any goal posts aft of mid-ships acc. Gross tons 7,976. net tons 4,985.
Regards AJ


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

aj hawker said:


> I think it could be the Otaki 1920-1934, The PIAKO does not have any goal posts aft of mid-ships acc. Gross tons 7,976. net tons 4,985.
> Regards AJ


Was there another Otaki after the one that was sunk in 1917?,'cueball44'


----------



## aj hawker (Mar 14, 2005)

Yep there sure was cueball OTAKI 1908-1917 Official No 124576 gross tons 7,420, net tons 4,611 OTAKI 1920-1934 Official No 132763 gross tons 7,976, net tons 4,873.
OTAKI 1953-1966 Official No 185886 gross tons 10,934 net tons 6,240.
Regards AJ


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

aj hawker said:


> Yep there sure was cueball OTAKI 1908-1917 Official No 124576 gross tons 7,420, net tons 4,611 OTAKI 1920-1934 Official No 132763 gross tons 7,976, net tons 4,873.
> OTAKI 1953-1966 Official No 185886 gross tons 10,934 net tons 6,240.
> Regards AJ


 I found it, It became the 'Pacific Star 1' And left Freetown on the 18th of october 1942 , There is a photograph of it in the 'Blue Star Line' ships list,(Thumb)'cueball44'.PS she left Freetown on the 18th and was torpedoed off the 'Canary Islands' on the 27th and i think sank on the 30th.


----------



## MICHAEL WHITEHOUSE (Aug 23, 2008)

Cueball,
Since your info able to get high qual. scan and when inlarged last two letters can be read ie KI which which confirms the name.
To all thanks for all your help 

Regards Mike


----------

